# ¡A comer!



## Yo_lucax

cuál es la función sintáctica de la expresión "a+verbo" por ejemplo: ¡a dormir! ¡a comer!. para que se usa?


----------



## Cainejo

Es una expresión resultante de omitir el verbo principal que sería "vamos a comer", "venid...", "empecemos..." y se una mucho, al menos en español de España, dejando la preposición "a" para enfatizar el inicio de una acción o ordenarla.

"¡A comeeeer!" se dice para avisar de que la comida está lista.

"Hale, a dormir" o "a la cama" se dice a los niños para que se acuesten.

"A trabajar" o "al trabajo", se puede decir como orden a unos trabajadores, o también a uno mismo, como dándose ánimo, sería como decir "me voy a poner a trabajar".

"¡A la calle!" se dice para echar a alguien de algún sitio.

Incluso se dice "¡A la mierda!" o "¡A tomar por culo!" (muy vulgar pero muy frecuente), aquí lo omitido sería "se ha ido todo a la mierda", por ejemplo.


----------



## gato radioso

Yo_lucax said:


> cuál es la función sintáctica de la expresión "a+verbo" por ejemplo: ¡a dormir! ¡a comer!. para que se usa?



Imagina que delante está "vamos" pero que es omitido porque se da por entendido y es casi redudante.
_Vamos a comer..._
Vamos+a+infinitivo es la manera más habitual de dar órdenes suaves, de forma que no suelen demasiado _militares._
Todos los libros de gramática te dirán que para expresar un mandato, uses el imperativo, como por ejemplo:
_¡Coman!
¡Cantemos!
¡Sigamos!
¡Estudien!_
Pero no es la forma más habitual, muchas veces el imperativo es demasiado formal y, como decía, suena algo autoritario.
En cambio:
_¡Vamos a comer!
¡Vamos a cantar!
¡Vamos a seguir!
¡Vamos a estudiar!_
Son mucho más frecuentes en el habla cotidiana y más suaves al oído, sobre todo porque la primera persona del plural incluye siempre al hablante.
Y dando un paso más:
_¡A comer!
¡A cantar!
¡A seguir!
¡A estudiar!_


----------



## Alecm

Também tenho visto as pessoas usando em português em alguns casos. Não sei se por influência do espanhol. mas principalmente "a ver'..


----------



## gato radioso

Alecm said:


> Também tenho visto as pessoas usando em português em alguns casos. Não sei se por influência do espanhol. mas principalmente "a ver'..


"A ver" pode ter dois significados em espanhol:

a) "A ver...." (sem objeto): expressão enfática pela qual pedimos um bocadinho de tempo para fazer/examinar/reflectir sobre alguma coisa. Seria como dizer _"Vamos lá ver..." "Deixe-me ver isso..." "Deixe-me reflecir um poco nisso..." "Deixe-me pensar..." "Dé-me um minuto..."_
   Isto dizémo-lo cem ou duzentas vezes por dia na linguagem falada.

b) "A ver + objeto": seria o imperativo suave já mencionado:
_¡Todo el mundo a ver la tele! = Vejam todos a televisão_


----------



## Carfer

Alecm said:


> Também tenho visto as pessoas usando em português em alguns casos. Não sei se por influência do espanhol. mas principalmente "a ver'..


De facto, se bem que o nosso uso careça da imperatividade e do imediatismo do espanhol (pelo menos, na generalidade dos casos). Há situações em que a '_a ver_' se pode seguir o exame imediato duma questão (equivale a '_vejamos_'), mas esse exame é feito pelo próprio que a expõe pelo que a imperatividade está ausente. Noutras situações, '_a ver_', significa '_a considerar_', '_a ponderar_', '_a pensar_' e, aí, não há nem imediatismo nem imperatividade. A questão será (melhor) vista/pensada/ponderada/ mais tarde, em tempo geralmente indefinido. E o mesmo se passa com os demais verbos com que a construção pode ocorrer, embora, em situações pouco frequentes, possam eventualmente ter um sentido mais imediato, como em _'a fazer (já)_'.


----------



## Dymn

Creo que en portugués podría ser "_bora comer!_" o "_toca a comer!_".


----------



## jazyk

Vem/venha(m) comer. O almoço/O jantar (pelo que li, há portugueses que dizem o comer, que é objeto de crítica por parte de alguns) está servido/está na mesa/está pronto. No Brasil também: A janta (também objeto de crítica por parte de alguns) está na mesa/está pronta.


----------



## Carfer

'_Bora_' é coisa de miúdos. Duvido que alguém que já tenha passado os 30, no máximo, ainda use esse termo. Acresce que é mais um convite, ou quando muito uma sugestão, do que propriamente uma ordem. Se tem imperatividade, é  muito mitigada.
'_Toca a come_r (ou outra acção qualquer)', sim, diz-se. A imperatividade, porém, está condicionada pelo tom que usa, como quase todas estas expressões, aliás. Por exemplo,'_Toca a andar/Põe-te a andar_', dita em tom ríspido, é, obviamente, uma ordem, mas se for dita em tom calmo, sem agressividade... '_Toca a comer_' até pode ser dita com algum entusiasmo, traduzindo a vontade de se atirar à comida e que os acompanhantes façam o mesmo.

P.S_.'O comer_',como a substantivação de tantas outras formas verbais, não tem de nada de esquisito, a meu ver (ora, nem de propósito, cá está outra), nem vejo porque há-de ser considerada errada. É certo que é mais frequente na fala popular, pelo menos em Portugal, e, para os críticos, talvez esteja aí o problema.


----------



## Vanda

Você ouvirá de brasileiros:" bora lá, bora comer". Atualmente virou uma espécie de gíria.


----------



## jazyk

Carfer said:


> É certo que é mais frequente na fala popular, pelo menos em Portugal


Também não vejo nada de errado. 
No Brasil, que eu saiba, não se diz o comer para dizer a comida.


----------



## Alecm

Vanda said:


> Você ouvirá de brasileiros:" bora lá, bora comer". Atualmente virou uma espécie de gíria.


Mas é mais dita por pessoas mais jovens, realmente. Acho que pessoas com mais de 40/45 anos não diriam de forma natural.


----------



## Vanda

Sei não. Ouço todo tipo de pessoa dizendo: bora lá.


----------



## Ari RT

jazyk said:


> Vem/venha(m) comer. O almoço/O jantar (pelo que li, há portugueses que dizem o comer, que é objeto de crítica por parte de alguns) está servido/está na mesa/está pronto. No Brasil também: A janta (também objeto de crítica por parte de alguns) está na mesa/está pronta.


No nordeste do Brasil "o comer" também é usado como substantivo. Meu comer eu trago sempre de casa. O comer hoje foi de luxo. Em compensação, a janta, embora ocorra, é menos frequente que o jantar. O que não deixa de ser curioso. O café da manhã, o almoço, o café da tarde, a janta o jantar.


----------



## gato radioso

Nós também usamos "el comer" mas não referido a uma refeição diária concreta, senão como comida em geral.
Ex:
_El comer bien determina mucho nuestra salud._


----------



## jazyk

Sim, isso é o que existe de mais nornal. Chama-se derivação imprópria: O comer bem determina muito a nossa saúde.


----------

